# Catfish barely got me



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

A small catfish barely nicked my left hand in between the pinky and ring finger. I can hardly see the wound, but it has swollen up a bitt and sore.

Think about it is last week I post about a catfishdriving its finin my leg, going in one inch or more and it is barely see where it happened...???

I did alot of first aid to my leg and only washed off my hand. 

Crazy!!!

This small deal will probably be more trouble for me knowing my luck.

I am doctoring on it now, though!


----------



## Boodro (Aug 26, 2008)

It's the little cats that will get ya with that slime! Seriously, had a bud about a year ago go through an ordeal of high fever and ended up in intensive care with some scary moments. Turns out he had been stuck by a shrimp horn and ended up with a bacterial infection. Luckily the Dr. happened to ask him about being in contact with fish while they were going through all of the testing. I wouldn't have thought such a serious event could occur had I not seen it myself. All is well now and he still chunks shrimp. Be careful. If it persists...see a doc!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea if it isnt better in a couple days then go get it checked, my buddy found out the hard way that hes alergic to it.. not fun


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

hey guys,

I been told that if you get stuck by a catfish rub some of the slime from the same catfish on the wound and it will not get infected.I,m not a dr. by any stretch but I know it worked for me,as strange as it may sound.

mike


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

it will feel better when it quits hurting


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

they're not allowed in my boat.......give-em the hook.


----------

